# Piranhas eyes bulging from head and wont eat



## P2ThaTEASY (Apr 2, 2008)

I have Gold Spilo that I've had for 3 weeks. Got it from a friend and he's in the same tank he has been in for 3 years. The last week he hasnt eaten anything and now his eyes look like they are going to pop out of his head and he is breathing rappidly. Is the ammonia level in the tank too high or is he sick from bad feeding? I've changed 25% of the water twice in the last three days. Does anyone have a clue as to what might be the problem and what I can do to fix it before his eyes do pop out of his head?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

some pics and your water params would help to diagnose the problem


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

P2ThaTEASY said:


> I have Gold Spilo that I've had for 3 weeks. Got it from a friend and he's in the same tank he has been in for 3 years. The last week he hasnt eaten anything and now his eyes look like they are going to pop out of his head and he is breathing rappidly. Is the ammonia level in the tank too high or is he sick from bad feeding? I've changed 25% of the water twice in the last three days. Does anyone have a clue as to what might be the problem and what I can do to fix it before his eyes do pop out of his head?


You first need to test all water params. I would keep doing 25% water changes, maybe add some aquarium salt.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is how ine started about a year ago. I was told by a guy I turusted at the LFS...one of the sponsors here...It couldnt be fixed without surgery????
ANyway, I started salting and melafix dosing it and it got better.
But now follow my link this is where Im at.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=171267&hl=


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

P2ThaTEASY said:


> I have Gold Spilo that I've had for 3 weeks. Got it from a friend and he's in the same tank he has been in for 3 years. The last week he hasnt eaten anything and now his eyes look like they are going to pop out of his head and he is breathing rappidly. Is the ammonia level in the tank too high or is he sick from bad feeding? I've changed 25% of the water twice in the last three days. Does anyone have a clue as to what might be the problem and what I can do to fix it before his eyes do pop out of his head?


Definately post up your test results. You shouldn't have any ammonia at all. Was the tank cycled properly ? If not feed sparingly, dilute any ammonia/nitrite concentrations with water changes and if with muni treated water use the right conditioner, and maintain a constant salt level of 1 tablespoon predeissolved per every 5 gallons of water. To me that Mac does not appear to have popeye so I would just keep up with the water conditions and salt for now. If caused by fungal or bacterial you will know well in advance when it starts to spread to the body, to be able to treat in a timely manner with antibiotics. For now though I would stay away from toxic meds though.


----------

